# Goblet EVO



## Kalevala

Now I finally have it !!!

Goblet EVO has arrived. Slingshot with Celtic and Kalevala spirit (just my own opinion...).

Great looking piece of metal, that shoots well too.

YEAH !!!


----------



## urbanshooter

Gorgeous frame and a well put together video that is very informative! Thanks for the classy upload and awesome shooting


----------



## Royleonard

Another masterpiece of slingshot and shooting.


----------



## Kalevala

urbanshooter said:


> Gorgeous frame and a well put together video that is very informative! Thanks for the classy upload and awesome shooting


Thank You very much urbanshooter :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala

Royleonard said:


> Another masterpiece of slingshot and shooting.


I really like, how this looks.

And should last forever too.

Thanks Royleonard B)


----------



## robbo

great shooting mate, any hand slap. i couldnt see the card let alone cut it in half .is your longest card cut still 40 meters.robbo


----------



## Kalevala

robbo said:


> great shooting mate, any hand slap. i couldnt see the card let alone cut it in half .is your longest card cut still 40 meters.robbo


Thanks robbo :thumbsup:

No handslaps and yes, my longest card cut is still 40 meters.

42 meters was so close, that I may have to try that again this summer.


----------



## namazu

Hi Kelevala that one hell of shot you made on your video . i cant evan think of cutting a card at that distance . I ordered one a coup[e of weeks ago . I enjoy fallowing Cattyshack on youtube . Looking forward to shooting the new goblet evo.


----------



## Kalevala

namazu said:


> Hi Kelevala that one **** of shot you made on your video . i cant evan think of cutting a card at that distance . I ordered one a coup[e of weeks ago . I enjoy fallowing Cattyshack on youtube . Looking forward to shooting the new goblet evo.


You just have to try...

Suitable bandset & little practice and voila


----------



## Tag

Great review and awesome video


----------



## Kalevala

Tag said:


> Great review and awesome video


Thanks Tag :thumbsup:

Shooting could have gone better....


----------



## Tag

I rewatched your video today and was wondering will you put a lanyard on the EVO


----------



## hoggy

SWEET


----------



## Kalevala

Tag said:


> I rewatched your video today and was wondering will you put a lanyard on the EVO


No or at this moment feels like no need for lanyard.


----------



## Kalevala

hoggy said:


> SWEET


Thanks :headbang:


----------



## Talaman

Great review Kalevala! Fantastic shooting too!

I also follow Wayne on Cattyshack on Facebook. He will be launching a version of the EVO *with clips*, I will almost certainly be getting one of them when they are released.

On his F.B channel a guy took the EVO and had it cerakoted in two colours (English spelling :neener: ) It looks awesome!

Just edited post:-

Thanks to Sean B for the photo (stolen from his F.B post!) hope he doesn't mind but I was so impressed with the ceracote, I just had to show you!


----------



## robbo

Talaman said:


> Great review Kalevala! Fantastic shooting too!
> 
> I also follow Wayne on Cattyshack on Facebook. He will be launching a version of the EVO *with clips*, I will almost certainly be getting one of them when they are released.
> 
> On his F.B channel a guy took the EVO and had it cerakoted in two colours (English spelling :neener: ) It looks awesome!
> 
> Just edited post:-
> 
> Thanks to Sean B for the photo (stolen from his F.B post!) hope he doesn't mind but I was so impressed with the ceracote, I just had to show you!


g,day Talaman just wondering could you please tell me the measurment inside to inside where your thumb and finger sits on the flat part of the frame roughly level with the e and o regards robbo


----------



## NSFC

It reminds me of the knives made from files and rasps.


----------



## Talaman

Sorry Robbo, I do not have one yet myself.

I am waiting for the version with clips to be launched and I am hoping Wayne of Cattyshack decides to offer a ceracote version because I personally dont care for the bling of the standard version. There are a few reviews of this slingshot on you tube. Or, may I suggest you contact Wayne at cattyshack on Facebook or via his website www.cattyshack.co.uk I do hope this help you.

Cheers!

Geoff


----------



## Pawel

Where can I buy these slingshots ?


----------



## Talaman

I am in no way affiliated but :-

https://www.cattyshack.co.uk/product/goblet-evo-stainless-steel/

As mentioned above Pavel, the EVO with clips is not yet available for sale - watch his Facebook page also mentioned above.

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## robbo

lets through down the gauntlet evo vs ppmg+ ott


----------



## T0m0

Great video , great shooting ,very helpful .

I will be contacting Catty Shack too order an EVO


----------



## Kalevala

Talaman said:


> Great review Kalevala! Fantastic shooting too!


Thanks Talaman :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala

robbo said:


> could you please tell me the measurment inside to inside where your thumb and finger sits on the flat part of the frame roughly level with the e and o regards robbo


That is 70 mm :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala

T0m0 said:


> Great video , great shooting ,very helpful .
> 
> I will be contacting Catty Shack too order an EVO


Thanks man :headbang:


----------



## T0m0

Just got mine today lovely bit of kit . The chequered grip is great, the anatomical cut outs for thumb and finger fit really well and assist with consistent handling .


----------



## Kalevala

T0m0 said:


> Just got mine today lovely bit of kit . The chequered grip is great, the anatomical cut outs for thumb and finger fit really well and assist with consistent handling .


Are we going to see a new EVO-video ?

:headbang:


----------



## AUSSIE4

I'm looking forward to the new EVO 'field pro.'


----------



## Pawel

Wow, Evo Field Pro looks fantastic. When will it be available for purchase?


----------



## Talaman

All Cattyshack say is later this year. Looking at his F.B site last night, he is still trialing his prototype.


----------



## Protegimus

Just ordered the evo too. Can't wait :looney:


----------



## Kalevala

Protegimus said:


> Just ordered the evo too. Can't wait :looney:


Do You have it already ?

Any opinions about it ?


----------



## Karloshi

My Evo arrived this week. Love it. I have been shooting my homemade rebar slingshot but the Evo has taken my shooting up a notch.


----------

